# Contrat condensé pour Pôle Emploi



## Nanou91 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour celles qui galèrent à transmettre un contrat de travail à POLE EMPLOI, qui doivent faire des montages savants pour ne prendre que certains bouts de pages, je partage ce modèle que j'ai fait moi-même (donc repiqué à personne et qui ne vient pas du Net).
Il tient sur une page, je le fais signer aux PE en même temps que le contrat complet (26 pages chez moi) et j'envoie le modèle condensé à POLE EMPLOI, il contient tous les éléments nécessaires.
J'ai laissé les "Détails du contrat" pour que vous sachiez quoi y mettre


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

c'est pour moiiiiiii 
c'est vrai galère pour envoyer toutes les pages à polemploi !!!!.... 
MERCI beaucoup @Nanou91 ....  🌺  🌺


----------



## Petuche (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci Nanou91,  super ça va bien m'aider...


----------



## nathy300 (27 Septembre 2022)

Merccciiiii. Je ne sais pas comment le récupérer….


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Septembre 2022)

@nathy300
Il faut cliquer sur l'image puis quand elle est ouverte, "Download" en haut à droite.

Sinon "clique droit" sur l'image puis "enregistrer l'image sous"


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Salut Nanou 

Alors moi je n'envois que 3 pages 
1) Identification des parties
2) Calcul de la mensualisation et type de contrat avec tableau récapitulatif des heures d'accueil
3) Signature des 2 parties 

J'estime que c'est largement suffisant 
Et qu'ils n'ont pas à en savoir plus


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Si je devais scanner les pages qui reprennent les éléments dont tu parles, ça me prendrait plus de temps que de faire signer ce condensé aux PE   . Donc je vais au plus simple


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Oui c'est vrai 
Mais tu n'indiques pas le montant de ta mensualisation ?


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Septembre 2022)

si c'est indiqué 880.08€


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Ah oui j'avais pas vu


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Du coup, tu peux nous le mettre vierge stp 🙏


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Septembre 2022)

@Caro35 
c'est demandé si gentiment   
le voilà vierge totalement


----------



## Caro35 (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci 🤩


----------



## Chouchou301 (27 Septembre 2022)

Merciii !!!


----------



## Nounousand02 (28 Septembre 2022)

Moi je perçoit actuellement une ARE . Et je reprend un nouveau contrat le 1er octobre je vais devoir du coup envoyer à pôle emploi mon nouveau contrat? Ou sa va se calculer automatiquement à lactualisation fin octobre . Car à chaque fois que je m actualisé sa me demande si j'ai repris un contrat ?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup
Moi j'envoie que la première page de mes contrats
Avec juste les infos des employeurs
Le reste il le verrons avec les BS 
Jamais eu de soucis pour le moment


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

@Nounousand02 
Chaque agence POLE EMPLOI fonctionne un peu comme elle veut.
Moi par exemple, j'envoie ce contrat condensé à chaque fois que j'en reprends un.
En août, j'en ai envoyé un, il n'est toujours pas traité. Malgré tout ils ont pris en compte le bulletin de salaire de cet employeur fin août pour calculer le complément.
Un mois après il n'est toujours pas traité...
J'en ai commencé un autre le 26... que j'ai envoyé hier.
Je me suis actualisée ce matin, on  verra...


----------



## Nounousand02 (28 Septembre 2022)

@Nanou91 D accord je vais faire sa . De toute façon le contrat repris sera plus payer que mon ARE donc je sait que j'en toucherai plus . Je regarderai bien début novembre si il on pris en compte mon activité reprise à mon actualisation de fin octobre


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Et bien ce matin je m'actualise sur Zen 
Ensuite je jette un œil sur le site de pôle emploi emploi
Mes 4 BS envoyés le 26 sont Traités 

Le nouveau contrat que j'ai envoyé le 20 n'est toujours pas traité 

Du grand n'importe quoi


----------



## Leeanna (28 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour ce modèle contrat condensé pour pôle emploi. @Nanou91


----------

